# Sig 226 dual action guide rod



## 230kvdr (Jul 25, 2010)

Do any of you used the Dual Action Guide Rod assembly being sold...say on e-bay for $65.00+
Seller has stated::Our Frame-Saver Dual Action Recoil Springs offer these advantages:

Impact: The elimination of the slide impacting the frame at high speed preserves the structure of the firearm - and your rather significant investment!
Muzzle Control: By changing the final backward movement of the slide from a sudden stop to a progressive stop, muzzle jump is greatly decreased by 40% giving you more control.
Function: No interference of ejection port or any feeding problems.
Progressive: This is a system designed to reduced the backward motion of the slide in progressive stages after the gun is shot. The effect of this system is that the recoil is reduced by 40% making your follow up shots much easier to shoot. This is a VERY effective system. 
Stability: Better stability for your barrel. Stainless steel guide rod replaces plastic guide rods for superior barrel support and function.
Better Accuracy: Progressively slows down your slide from heavy impact against the frame. Works just like a car shock absorber, reducing the slide impact. Lower impact means less recoil, accurate recovery of the weapon for on-target accuracy is better achieved, shot after shot. Even expert shooters can benefit from lower recoil.
Lower Frame Shock: The slide is one of the heaviest components in a semi-automatic pistol. Upon firing, the slide slams back with great energy against the frame. Frame Saver Dual Actions springs can lower this slide impact dramatically, preventing excessive wear, cracked slides and damaged frames, particularly on modern polymer framed pistols such as glocks, HKs. 
Drop in replacement.
So anyone tried this item and does it really work and worth the $$$. Thanks all !!


----------

